# Seiko Sus 8f32 Perpetual Calendar



## Ferdinand (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi all, just wanted to share a new addition to my ever expanding Seiko collection, and kind of a breakthrough for me: my first quartz! I kind of half-heartedly bid on it, about fifteen minutes before the end and so low I never thought I would get it..and now that it's mine, I would easily bid 5 times the amount!







Here's the link on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...N:IT&ih=016

I would like to post my own pictures as well, but I haven' quite figured out how yet...some help please?









I'm pleased as Punch, that SUS line has great appeal. A bit small at first, but because of the legibility of the dial easy to overcome. And it's still quite hefty!

I'm keeping to vintage mechanical and the SUS for now (vintage too now right?), but they aren't as common as I hoped.

Keep you updated!


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 25, 2006)

Easy enuff! Here are my photo's:




























I think the reason I got it dirt cheap was the size of the bracelet: 17,5 cm. Even with my pencil wrists I couldn't wear it. Luckily RTL have these spring extension links, just the ticket!


----------

